# IDE oder AHCI bei Sata



## Jarod500 (20. April 2009)

Hi,

irgendwie werd ich aus den Aussagen über die IDE oder AHCI Einstellungen im Bios nicht schlau.

Habe Asus P6T Deluxe V2, Festplatte WD 6400AAKS640 GB, eine ältere Sata1 Festplatte(nur zur Sicherung von Fotos etc.) und einen DVD Brenner LG GH-22NS.
Wie sollte ich die im Bios einstellen?

1. WD 6400--->AHCI, Brenner---> AHCI, älter Festplatte IDE

2. WD 6400--->IDE, Brenner---> IDE, älter Festplatte IDE
oder
3.WD 6400--->IDE, Brenner---> AHCI, älter Festplatte IDE

Hab auch keine Ahnung welche vorteile bzw. Nachteile das ganze hat.

Visa64 ist noch nicht drauf sollte ich vor Betriebssysteminstallation einstellen.

Danke 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hackslash (20. April 2009)

AHCI bedeutet vereinfacht nur das du alle Features von SATA 2 nutzt (wichtig wäre da NCQ).
NCQ was das ist kannste ja ergooglen .
Im Prinzip bringt das ganze aber recht wenig also kannste auch auf dem emulierten IDE lassen ^^
NCQ bringt nur Vorteile wenn du die Festplatte intesiv nutzt mehrere Zugriffe etc....

greets

PS.: Wichtig ist auch noch Hot Plug geht auch nur mit AHCI


----------



## Jazzman (22. April 2009)

also ich würde die Festplatten auf jeden fall in den AHCI Enstellungen packen, weil dann wie schon gesagt alle Features da sind


----------



## riedochs (22. April 2009)

Jazzman schrieb:


> also ich würde die Festplatten auf jeden fall in den AHCI Enstellungen packen, weil dann wie schon gesagt alle Features da sind



AHCI bringt keinen spürbaren Unterschied zu IDE und macht es mitunter nur problematischer. 

Aber auch diese Fragen wären per Forensuche beantwortbar gewesen. Das Thema AHCI wurde in letzter Zeit mehrfach hier behandelt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. April 2009)

riedochs schrieb:


> AHCI bringt keinen spürbaren Unterschied zu IDE und macht es mitunter nur problematischer.


 
Sehe ich absolut genauso.
Habe das schon selbst getestet und noch nicht mal einen Geschwindigkeitsunterschied festgestellt.
Dummerweise sind im AHCI Modus meine Laufwerke immer unter Windows weg. 



riedochs schrieb:


> Aber auch diese Fragen wären per Forensuche beantwortbar gewesen. Das Thema AHCI wurde in letzter Zeit mehrfach hier behandelt.


 
Auch wieder war.
Es gibt einige Threads darüber.


----------



## poiu (22. April 2009)

@quantenslipstream

du musst auch denn AHCI Treiber installieren. 

wer nachträglich unter WIndows AHCI installierne will sollte das lesen, denn das klappt nicht so auf anhieb , vorallem wenn von der HDD gebootet wird.

SATA-AHCI-Treiber nachrüsten - c't

die benötigte datei, wichtig ist die Readme da steht alles drin

ftp://ftp.heise.de/pub/ct/listings/0626-212.zip


nachteil von AHCI ist das zB BAchup software , boot CDs, Live Linux & Co nicht alle funktionieren!


----------



## Hackslash (22. April 2009)

poiu schrieb:


> @quantenslipstream
> nachteil von AHCI ist das zB BAchup software , boot CDs, Live Linux & Co nicht alle funktionieren!



Kann ich nicht bestätigen.. ich hatte bisher keine Software die nicht wollte 



riedochs schrieb:


> AHCI bringt keinen spürbaren Unterschied zu IDE und macht es mitunter nur problematischer.



Halte ich für ein Gerücht nutze AHCI schon seit 2 Jahren keinerlei Probleme

greets


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. April 2009)

poiu schrieb:


> @quantenslipstream
> 
> du musst auch denn AHCI Treiber installieren.
> 
> wer nachträglich unter WIndows AHCI installierne will sollte das lesen, denn das klappt nicht so auf anhieb , vorallem wenn von der HDD gebootet wird.


 
Dir ist doch klar, dass ich das natürlich alles gemacht habe? 
Einfach umstellen bringt nichts.
Der Modus wurde im Bios umgestellt und danach Vista neu installiert.
Das Ergebnis war jedenfalls enttäuschend, daher bleibe ich bei IDE Modus.


----------



## poiu (22. April 2009)

ich sage das es sei nkann das die denn Controller nicht erkennen nicht das es generell so ist.

bei meinen Gigabyte ist zB noch zu berücksichtigen das die Recovery Funktion nicht mit AHCI funktionier , steht so im Handbuch.

Nutze ich aber sowieso nett ,also was solls.


@quantenslipstream

nee war nicht klar aus deinem Posting , hat sich so angehört als hättest du von einer IDE Platte gebootet und die Win hat die SATA nicht erkannt.



> Dummerweise sind im AHCI Modus meine Laufwerke immer unter Windows weg.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. April 2009)

poiu schrieb:


> ich sage das es sei nkann das die denn Controller nicht erkennen nicht das es generell so ist.
> 
> bei meinen Gigabyte ist zB noch zu berücksichtigen das die Recovery Funktion nicht mit AHCI funktionier , steht so im Handbuch.
> 
> Nutze ich aber sowieso nett ,also was solls.


 
Ja, OK, aber trotzdem gibt es einige Funktionen und Programme, die unter AHCI nicht gehen.
Und das finde ich schon sehr arm, wenn man eine neue Technologie einführt, dann sollte sie durchgehend besser sein als die alte und nicht einfach was weglassen.



poiu schrieb:


> @quantenslipstream
> 
> nee war nicht klar aus deinem Posting , hat sich so angehört als hättest du von einer IDE Platte gebootet und die Win hat die SATA nicht erkannt.


 
Ich benutze keine IDE Platten mehr. 
Ich weiß jetzt nicht genau, was du damit meinst. Ein System auf eine IDE Platte installieren ist ein System auf einer IDE Platte, wie soll man da von Sata booten können?


----------



## ForgottenRealm (22. April 2009)

Hackslash schrieb:


> ...
> 
> PS.: Wichtig ist auch noch Hot Plug geht auch nur mit AHCI


 

Das stimmt so nicht ... SATA(2?) unterstützt grundsätzlich Hot Plug (Festplatten wärend des laufenden PCs anschließen und abziehen, solange kein direkter Zugriff erfolgt in dem Moment).

Dafür braucht man nicht zwingend den AHCI Modus.

Wenn man dazu noch den Schreibcache der Festplatte im Gerätemanager abschaltet, sollte Windows nicht mal rummeckern wenn man die Platte rausnimmt.


----------



## riedochs (23. April 2009)

ForgottenRealm schrieb:


> Wenn man dazu noch den Schreibcache der Festplatte im Gerätemanager abschaltet, sollte Windows nicht mal rummeckern wenn man die Platte rausnimmt.



Dafür ist die Platte dann elendig langsam.


----------



## feivel (23. April 2009)

habe ahci seit 3 wochen glaub ich jetzt aktiv, und ich merke schon wie der rechner spürbar schneller bootet


----------



## ForgottenRealm (23. April 2009)

riedochs schrieb:


> Dafür ist die Platte dann elendig langsam.


 
Naja, so viel Leistung kostet das gar nicht mal.

Bei meiner WD EACS 1TB, welche ich als Wechselplatte für 2 PCs nehme, hab ich den Schreibcache deaktiviert und es sind laut HD Tune statt 85 nur noch 78 mb/sek.

Gemessen auf nem Athlon Thunderbird 1000 Mhz, 1536 MB SD Ram, Via 6421a Raidcontroller.


----------



## trip^ (23. April 2009)

Oh man, da denke ich "Schau mal auf die schnelle nach, ob du bzgl. AHCI noch was übersehen hast." und dann lese ich prompt erstmal von Problemen und Inkompatibilitäten.
Ich hoffe das Gesetz, daß man in Foren grundätzlich eher von Problemen, statt von einwandfreier Funktionalität liest, greift hier und es ist eher wie Hackslah berichtet. 
Denn eigentlich soll NCQ ja eine feine Sache sein.

Da ich nachher erst neu aufsetze werde ich einfach mal vorher ACHI aktivieren. Hinterher kann ich ja immer noch "downgraden".


----------



## Hackslash (23. April 2009)

Ist es auch .. mir ist ein Rätsel wie man damit Probleme haben kann ^^

greets


----------



## trip^ (1. Mai 2009)

Also da beneide ich dich wirklich, Hackslash. 

Bei mir läuft die Kiste nur über "IDE"-Modus. Im ACHI startet die XP-Partition nicht, wird die MFT der Vista 64 Partition zerschreddert und über Hirens Boot CD und Co. kann das hauseigene Samsung-Tool die HD nicht erkennen.

Bisher habe ich mich eher halbherzig um eine Problemlösung bemüht. Es könnte aber an dem Marvell-IDE-Chipset auf meinem Asus P5Q-E liegen. An dem hängt mein neuer LG-Brenner.
Ich meine da über Probleme gelesen zu haben. BIOS update hat auch nichts gebracht.


----------



## Hackslash (1. Mai 2009)

trip^ schrieb:


> Also da beneide ich dich wirklich, Hackslash.
> 
> Bei mir läuft die Kiste nur über "IDE"-Modus. Im ACHI startet die XP-Partition nicht, wird die MFT der Vista 64 Partition zerschreddert und über Hirens Boot CD und Co. kann das hauseigene Samsung-Tool die HD nicht erkennen.
> 
> ...



Wenn du ein "normales" XP hast solltest du bei der Installation die Treiber per USB Stick angeben. Generell musst du neuinstallieren wenn du den SATA Modus änderst .. aber ich denke mal das weißt du schon.

Wie gesagt ich habe damit absolut noch nie Probleme gehabt .. ich habe das damals umgestellt, da hatte ich noch XP (selbstgebautes nlite mit dem AHCI Treiber für mein ICH7<oder so^^), ab da lief alles ohne Probs.. 

Jetzt bei Vista braucht man das ja auch nicht mehr da der das eh alles erkennt .. einfach installen dann nachher die Treiber rauf fertig... 

So HerstellerTools funzen bei mir auch alle anstandslos, HirensBootCD erkennt die Partitionen auch ... Mir ist das ein Rätsel warum das bei manchen nicht funktioniert ...

greeets


----------



## trip^ (9. Mai 2009)

Moment, eine aktuelle XP Installations-CD sollte doch den notwendigen ACHI-Treiber installieren, *wenn* im BIOS die Platte im ACHI-Modus betrieben wird.
Wo hab ichs gelesen...ka, PCGH wahrscheinlich. 
Genau darauf habe ich geachtet. Kiste zusammen "gelötet", im BIOS ACHI-Modus und dann erst XP, dann Vista.

Schlimmer als das nicht funktionieren von XP finde ich allerdings die üblen MFT-Fehler die Vista im Betrieb wirft. chkdsk schreit nach Restart sogar es könne nichts reparieren, da nicht genügend Platz wäre. Auf einer 1TB HD! Hallo?! Oo


----------



## OctoCore (9. Mai 2009)

Auch eine  aktuelle XP-(Original-)CD installiert keine AHCI-Treiber.
Entweder bastelst du dir was mit nLite oder schiebst XP während der Installation eine Diskette unter. USB-Stick ist nicht.


----------



## trip^ (9. Mai 2009)

Ah ha! Dachte das wird dann automatisch von der Install-CD erkannt und durchgeführt.

So weit so gut. "Diskette unterschieben" Hm... wann und wo? Ich meine... gefragt hat mich der Installationsprozess nicht. Schon seltsam genug, das er so funktioniert.
"Oh ok, ich sehe die Platte, und schönen Dank auch, aber ich (das OS) werde mich jetzt zwar installieren, aber leider hinter her nicht funktionieren."

Also.. wann und wo?

btw, sehr kultiger Avatar, OctoCore!


----------



## Nucleus (14. Mai 2009)

Wenn ich kurz was aus eigener Erfahrung darstellen darf...:

Ich habe gestern meine Velociraptor bekommen.
Vista habe ich neu installiert und dachte ich könnte mal ACHI ausprobieren.

Die Installation an sich war kein Problem - nur hakte das gesamte System nach der Installation (z.B. bei der Aktivierung und beim Updaten) wie Sau.

Lösen konnte ich es nur mit einer Neuinstallation und der Deaktivierung von AHCI.

Von daher reicht mir dieses Erlebnis und AHCI bleibt künftig aus.


----------



## OctoCore (14. Mai 2009)

Späte Antwort, aber besser spät als nie.



trip^ schrieb:


> So weit so gut. "Diskette unterschieben" Hm... wann und wo? Ich meine... gefragt hat mich der Installationsprozess nicht. Schon seltsam genug, das er so funktioniert.
> "Oh ok, ich sehe die Platte, und schönen Dank auch, aber ich (das OS) werde mich jetzt zwar installieren, aber leider hinter her nicht funktionieren."



Solche Sachen machen eben den Charme von Windows aus. 
Das ganze findet beim Start des Setup statt, also noch im Textmodus, während das Setup die ganzen Treiber von CD lädt. Jeder Treiber wird angezeigt und als Benutzer sitzt man in der Zwischenzeit mit glasigem Blick vor dem Monitor oder macht was Nützlicheres. Aber man sollte unten auf die Statuszeile achten. Irgendwann kommt dann die Anzeige "(F6 drücken, wenn Sie einen SCSI- oder RAID-Treiber eines Drittanbieters installieren möchten)".
Dummerweise wird nicht gewartet, wer nicht drückt, hat es verpasst. 
Vista hat im Gegensatz zu XP MS-eigene AHCI-Treiber an Board, da braucht man diese Prozedur für die meisten Onboard-Controller nicht.



> Also.. wann und wo?



s.o.


> btw, sehr kultiger Avatar, OctoCore!



Tja, es gibt nicht Vieles, von dem ich Fan bin, aber das gehört dazu.


----------

